# What does "custom" mean to you?



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm not sure if this has been addressed but here goes nothing.....

What do you feel "custom lures" means?

I see many guys who make their own lures and such and, to me, they offer true custom lures. You can ask for this and that and you get a lure built to your request. Even if it is just tweaking the color scheme I think this is a true custom lure.

However I see a lot of the big companies call themselves "custom" yet they don't seem to offer customization or it is very limited. On Gary Yamamoto's site I did a search for the word "custom" and only two baits came up where you could choose the color combination. Maybe I need to dig more there, who knows.

So there, I probably just opened a can of worms (available in custom colors with a minimum order of 6 packages of course lol).


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

it seems like custom means the same thing to me that it does to you. i,ve been getting my custom harnesses from gale force tackle for awhile now. i get any color i ask for, i get them with solid clevices. was just losing to many blades to the bigger eyes. i get them as short as they can make then, then i can add any leader length i want. they have been real good about custom lures.
sherman


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

My definition is if it is made by hand from scratch, it is custom. If you buy blanks and "tweek them" by sanding to create a "unique" shape then i would consider them custom, but not as custom as starting with a block of wood. The more you do yourself(cut lips from sheet of lexan as opposed to premade lips, make/paint your own eyes as opposed to sticking on pre-made mass produced eyes, etc) the more custom. Custom paint schemes are.......custom paint schemes. If they are on a handmade bait, then it is a custom lure. I dont keep up with GY (ripoff, but thats just my 0.02), but i seriously doubt i would consider any of it a custom lure/bait. Custom color schemes yes, custom baits? LOL.

As far as soft plastics, if you buy the mold, then it is not a custom lure (unless you pay someone to create a one-of-a-kind mold). If you create the mold (like acklac has) then it is.

And im not saying the above is correct, just my 0.02.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

This is simple...

*Custom:* the adjective 

12. 
made specially for individual customers: such as custom shoes or custom paints 

13. 
dealing in things so made, or doing work to order: a custom tailor. 

IMO, it has nothing to do as far as being hand made or how the maker goes by making whatever it is and everything to do with the buyers needs, wants or specs being met by the maker.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

To me you don't need a customer for custom. Its simply some thing I want I either cant get or I want to do on my own. An original colored blade or lure. Or simply making to my liking.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I agree the term "custom" definitely gets used way more than it should. However, using yamamoto as an example, the actual licensed name for his company is Gary Yamamoto Custom Baits. The reason for that is because when he started the company, it was a made to order company like the true custom shops out there now. Obviously demand has been so high that they went to a more mass production type company but kept the name.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

I think its custom until the public or companies get a hold of it and mass produce it. Then its not so custom anymore.
Take the Sexy Shad color. When Van Dam 1st used it, it was custom to the lures that he wanted the color on.
Now, that color is not so custom. Its an everyday color for all.
If somebody makes a custom worm mold that is like no other and the public gets a hold of it (sorta like the umbrella rig) and it finds its way into everybody's tackle box. It loses its custom appeal but its original.
I customize a lot of things whether its painting flames on my tool box or pin striping something in the garage. 
There are flames on a lot of things out there but I cant go buy a Craftsmen toolbox with flames on it like I want it. 
So that is custom to me.
I am a firm believer in customizing a lot of things that I have so it doesnt look like everything else that is mass produced out there. It sets you apart somewhat from the rest.
I just bought a new truck and its all an white standard model. I am already thinking of ways to customize it so that it doesnt look like all the others out there.
I wanna say its a "man thing"


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

I love mixing it up and the fish seem to like it as well.

Dying Shad









Bleeding Shad









Chin Spin









Y-guard 









Custom Game Plan Results


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

viper1 said:


> To me you don't need a customer for custom. Its simply some thing I want I either cant get or I want to do on my own. An original colored blade or lure. Or simply making to my liking.


Viper1, you are your own customer.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

To me I second viper as I made fishing rods to my likes not to manufactory one that lot say are custom. Now to another what heck neans was Deluxe as most use say there stuff was just that. yet look same as there regular.in cars it meant more chrome or a two tone paint job Today never see it used.. Well we live and learn. LOL


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

viper pretty much hit the nail right on the head. to me custom is something different than the normal. it doesnt matter if you make it for yourself or if you make it for someone elce. or if you have somebody make something for you that you cant find someplace elce.

i get custom harnesses from galeforcetackle.com. i dont buy what they have listed on there wed site. i order all my harnesses with tandem blades and larger hooks than they normaly use. and i ask for colors they dont offer. so these are baits i cant get anywhere elce, they are one of a kind harnesses. to me these are custom made.
sherman


----------

